# Wild Caught Scorpions vs. Captive Bred Scorpions



## Godzilla2000 (Jun 4, 2003)

I don't know if this is a constant in the Pet Trade, but I have found that Wild Caught Scorpions I've owned are more jumpy and defensive than Captive Bred specimens. Is this just a fluke or is there something about Wild Caught specimens that just makes them more on guard because they haven't had very much contact with humans out in the wild?


----------



## skinheaddave (Jun 4, 2003)

Are you talking about the same species?  One of the only commonly available CB species is P.imperator which happens to be pretty docile.  Conversely, there are huge numbers of Hadrurus sp. that are WC and, by nature, edgy.  I'd be interested as to which species you have a direct comparison for.

That being said, scorpions can learn basic associations, so they may indeed be calmer.  I've never owned a CB specimen I haven't bred myself, though.  Just isn't much to be gotten in Canada.

Cheers,
Dave


----------



## jper26 (Jun 5, 2003)

On a side note what lives longer lives cb or wc?


----------



## Godzilla2000 (Jun 5, 2003)

> _Originally posted by skinheaddave _
> *Are you talking about the same species?  One of the only commonly available CB species is P.imperator which happens to be pretty docile.  Conversely, there are huge numbers of Hadrurus sp. that are WC and, by nature, edgy.  I'd be interested as to which species you have a direct comparison for.
> 
> That being said, scorpions can learn basic associations, so they may indeed be calmer.  I've never owned a CB specimen I haven't bred myself, though.  Just isn't much to be gotten in Canada.
> ...


Well I have had captive bred scorpions other than Emps before like an Israeli Gold. It seemed much more docile than my giant Arachnid Terror, Destroyer who gleefully tries to intimidate her neighor Luci, my Haplopelma lividum. I'm finding my Captive Bred specimens are just a tad more laid back.


----------



## phoenixxavierre (Jun 5, 2003)

Hi,

I think alot of this has to do with how much the scorp is moved around, etc. An animal will get used to a person's motions, and feel more comfortable with it the more it is moved around. For  captive bred specimens, which experience nothing but being in captivity, they grow used to the vibrations of the giant thumping around in their environment, controlling their water and food, lids being opened and closed, etc. The wild caught animal is not as comfortable with this strange environment that it is has been forced to adapt to, and of course, takes much more time to acclimate to its new surroundings, environmental conditions, etc. and is therefore typically higher strung. Then there are those individuals, both captive bred and wild caught, who simply have a high strung personality or tendencies. So it's really a highly individual thing. 

Best wishes,

Paul


----------



## Godzilla2000 (Jun 5, 2003)

> _Originally posted by jper26 _
> *On a side note what lives longer lives cb or wc? *


That's pretty hard to gauge because you can't really tell 100% how old a Wild Caught specimen is.


----------



## jper26 (Jun 5, 2003)

How old are your  Isreali gold babies?


----------



## Godzilla2000 (Jun 5, 2003)

> _Originally posted by jper26 _
> *How old are your  Isreali gold babies? *


Oh my Israeli Gold is quite dead now. It's been at least a decade since I owned it. I am getting a new one though care of Bill Stanton at Invertepet


----------



## phoenixxavierre (Jun 5, 2003)

> _Originally posted by jper26 _
> *On a side note what lives longer lives cb or wc? *


Hmm...that's a good question. 

Captive bred have less dangers, i.e., predators than wild caught. Less chance of parasitism as well. 

However, many people tend to keep certain species differently than they would be if in nature, so their metabolism may run faster or slower, depending on the species and what they would be experiencing in nature, thereby possibly shortening or lengthening their lives. 

I've know people who have had wild caught specimens for years and years, but then captive bred specimens have been kept for the same amount of time. 

A real head scratcher. :? 

 

Cheers,

Paul


----------



## jper26 (Jun 5, 2003)

Why do dealers sell cb much cheaper than wc. Example babycurus jacksoni wc $25  cb $7,olive keeled flat rock wc $25 cb $15.:?


----------



## Frank (Jun 5, 2003)

I'm not sure, but it may be because they have plenty of new borns, and they want to sell them. It don't cost that much to breed a scorp, it doesn't cost import fees, etc.. 

I don't think there's other reasons though..




Frank


----------



## phoenixxavierre (Jun 5, 2003)

> _Originally posted by jper26 _
> *Why do dealers sell cb much cheaper than wc. Example babycurus jacksoni wc $25  cb $7,olive keeled flat rock wc $25 cb $15.:? *


Hi,

Usually captive bred specimens are younger, thus smaller, than wild caughts. Collectors in the wild usually only capture adults, unless the population is being decimated. Then they move on the smaller specimens, whatever they can find to make money.

Unlike cars, invertebrates appreciate in value the larger/older they get. Larger specimens are generally valued more due to the time to breeding age being shorter, as well as their more impressive appearance. 

Cheers,

Paul


----------



## Godzilla2000 (Jun 6, 2003)

I don't think I mentioned how much I love my Wild Caught Emperor, Destroyer though. She has a quirky little personality, kinda like her neighbor Luci. Of all the Emps I've owned she's the feistiest one I've had.


----------



## Godzilla2000 (Jun 7, 2003)

Well here are my two Wild Caught Scorpions Destroyer (Pandinus imperator to the left) and Sasori. (Pandinus cavimanus to the right.)


----------



## ChainsawMonkey (Aug 25, 2007)

Beautiful specimens, both of them. but Destroyer is MASSIVE!


----------

